# ENFP, ESFP or ISFP?



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. Because Fi and Te always go together. So you use Fi and Te and you are a sensor. That leaves:
ISTJ= Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te

ESFP= Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi

So you need to figure out whether you use Si or Se and Ni or Ne. Hermione Granger from Harry Potter is either ESTJ or ISTJ. And Harry Potter is either ISFP or ISTP. Who do you relate better to? 

Quotes by ISFP celebrities:

Famous ISFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ESFP celebrities:

Famous ESFPs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ISTJ celebrities:

Famous ISTJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ESTJ celebrities:

Famous ESTJs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Rough outline of what the types look like in real life:

ISFP:
Dominant Fi (IXFP): I know that this is good, and that is bad. I know that you’re not who you say you are. I don’t need to focus on that particular idea, because it is less important than this other idea or belief. I want to focus on what is important, and I can see the measure of importance of everything in my life: people, causes, thoughts, actions, and feelings. Does this belief conflict with mine? Do I think this action is wrong? If so, I won’t do it. I know what I believe and what is worth believing in. Please, let me have some time to mull over this life-altering decision. I don’t want to make the wrong choice. I feel strong and confident in who I am, and what I believe. I have total faith in you. I know what you need, and will stand up for you when you need me to. I am good at protecting others and showing patience in mediating between them.

Auxiliary Se (ISXP): I could be doing one of six things right now, and I’m bored just standing here, so let’s go out and do something! I want to go bike riding again this weekend; there’s this gorgeous place in the mountains that you have to see to believe, but it’s a six mile ride so pack your gear. Uh oh, she’s mad. I saw her facial expression change for a second, and that’s never a good sign. I want to try out lots of things, and test my body to see what it can do. I can learn to do this quickly, and then I want to help you learn it. Come with me! Don’t just stand there, we can do this! Right now, I’m chilling in the backyard with a glass of tea and watching the light move through the trees, but later I want to go rock climbing. I can’t wait! It’s going to be awesome! I can trust what I have experienced first-hand.

Tertiary Ni (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.

Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.

ESFP:
Dominant Se (ESXP): Experiences are the stuff of life. I want to go snowboarding! Skydiving! Drive a racecar! Give me an adrenaline rush, and I’m fabulous. Okay, what’s up? I saw your eye twitch. That means you’re upset, but about what? Oh, I can leap in there and do this, no problem! See? It’s easy! You need a part time lion tamer? I’m sure I can learn it in no time. Okay, so here are the sixteen awesome things we can do in this theme park. Which one first? Look, you do that, I can hold this, and keep track of the kids, and check my Blackberry, and call Gary back all at the same time. You know, someone could make a lot of money if they—oh, what the heck, I’ll just do it. While you were standing there gaping, I saved the kid from the bus. I want to try that out; I think my body can take it, and it’ll be fun to find out. I’m going to say this, and see what people do…

Auxiliary Fi (EXFP): I am happiest when staying true to what I believe and what I want for my life. I know what I want, what beliefs and ideals motivate me, and how I feel about something. This is good, and that is bad. I know you’re only pretending, because I can see right through you. How does this new belief measure up against my life, my goals, and my core values? I believe no one should enforce morality; it should be a conscious choice we make. I care very much about you. I am loyal to you. I have great enthusiasm and many feelings toward you, but I show it through actions rather than words. You don’t have to say anything for me to be able to connect to and understand your meaning. I am okay with silent affection.

Tertiary Te (EXFP): Look, I organized all my movies by alphabetical order or time period! My socks are sorted by colors or fabrics. I enjoy having things organized, but have to focus to set up the system. I know this isn’t working right, and I want to fix it. I suspect this project will take me another couple of hours, but I’m going to give myself extra time just in case. Look, either you can prove aliens exist or you can’t, and if you can’t, they probably don’t exist. Let’s talk about this idea to see if it’s even possible, on a factual level. This is why I made my decision. I want to have a plan and follow through with it, but sometimes I forget what time it is or what the steps in the plan were. I probably shouldn’t improvise answers as much.

Inferior Ni (ESXP): Though I care more about what’s happening in my life right now, I want to have a good future. I haven’t forgotten my dreams, and I’ll figure out how to make them a reality one of these days. I like thinking about my future life and, although it’s hard, I can learn to put aside immediate experiences if I know the long-term goal is worth the wait! I feel optimistic about the future, and sometimes out of the blue, know how to do something that I have never tried doing before. I’m not sure how, but I knew that person would do that.

ISTJ:
Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Auxiliary Te (IXTJ): This isn’t working right, so let’s talk about how to fix it, and I’ll correct it. I know how long this task will take; I am currently on step four and will be finished in another hour, if you want to come get it. I am following the plan, from Point A to Point B. These are the steps you need to take to accomplish your goals. I am totally comfortable with word counts, hour limits, and deadlines, and have no problem meeting them. I can organize my time to accomplish everything I want to accomplish in a day. Here’s your shopping list. Give me the information and come back in an hour; I will categorize it into an easy to follow format so that everyone knows where we are in the project and what is expected of them. I have no problem controlling my impulses and putting aside my emotions to get things done.

Tertiary Fi (IXTJ): I put a lot of time and energy into activities that are important to me. I want those activities to be meaningful in some way—I want to volunteer, learn to teach others, apply my knowledge, or write on important social issues. I have a strong sense of what is good or bad. I want things to come out right, and will work toward that end. I am loyal to a few causes and people, because my time is valuable so I prioritize. I choose what beliefs feel the most authentic to me. I compare all my decisions against my strong beliefs of right and wrong.

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

ESTJ:
Dominant Te (EXTJ): Here is the plan, and the steps needed to accomplish it. I can learn anything complicated. This is your responsibility, and I expect a status report. I measure success by objective means (best-seller lists, stock reports, etc). I have a second plan if the first one fails. Anything can be organized for greater results. This isn’t working right; let me fix it. Here is how you can accomplish your goals. Controlling one’s emotions is important. It takes an hour and ten minutes to get there, with 30 minutes allotment for a traffic jam. We can comfortably do this in two weeks, yes. These are the facts, and if something doesn’t measure the facts, I intend to challenge it.

Auxiliary Si (ESXJ): The last time I tackled this project, using this technique worked, so I feel confident in my ability to succeed using the same technique. This restaurant is laid out different than it was the last time I was here; those tables were on the patio, and they had red curtains, not green. I’m happy to provide you with the details of why I am making this decision. I recognize this street, so I know where to turn! This holiday is meaningful to me, because it allows me to connect to my family or my culture. I’m disappointed if we can’t celebrate it together every year. If we’re going to do this project, let’s do research to see how others have done it before we start. I like to reflect on my own past experiences when making decisions in the present, and believe I can learn from others’ mistakes.

Tertiary Ne (ESXJ): Oh, that new idea is interesting! I’d like to talk about it with you! But I need to be somewhere in twenty minutes, so let’s keep it on track as much as we can. It feels like you are not tied to reality with this idea; can we pull it back to something tangible? I think I have several ideas as to what really happened back there. This discovery may help me discover my greater purpose in life. I suspected this was going to happen…

Inferior Fi (EXTJ): My beliefs are very strong, but I spend little time thinking about them. Many of them are tied to my feelings, and I’m not comfortable dwelling on my emotions. It’s easier to adopt a simple, straightforward moral code and stick to it without deviation. I don’t see the point in determining which causes are more important than others. I have a tendency to think that my values are right for others. I really want to do something greater than myself, and am fiercely loyal to what I believe in but I would rather donate time, energy, and money than emotional support. It’s hard for me to be loyal to people whose decisions I profoundly disagree with. I need to respect you before I can emotionally support you in those times. Slowly, I am learning to be more tolerant and not see the world as black and white.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok. Because Fi and Te always go together. So you use Fi and Te and you are a sensor. That leaves:
> ISTJ= Si, Te, Fi, Ne
> ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm either ISTJ and when I read the celebrity types, ISFP stood out as this idea of being a dreamy child and not all that interested in reality (I am interested in reality but I add a twist in my head to make it more interesting) and the ESTJ also stood out with the 'here's what we're going to do, here are the steps we need to take' and in the celebrity types there was something about following your conscience which resonates with me however, when I think back to the times that made me go 'oh yeah that's very me!' They were usually in a crisis or stressful situation (to be honest when I'm stressed I'm either super shut down and practical or very emotionally reactive and likely to go 'I just don't care anymore!' And do nothing and dance to upbeat music however in a crisis where others a dependent on me, I perform very well and always pull through). So there are elements of both but I'd say most of the time and most naturally, ISFP


----------



## Kiriae (Oct 2, 2015)

KillinIt said:


> I don't think I'm either ISTJ and when I read the celebrity types, ISFP stood out as this idea of being a dreamy child and not all that interested in reality (I am interested in reality but I add a twist in my head to make it more interesting) and the ESTJ also stood out with the 'here's what we're going to do, here are the steps we need to take' and in the celebrity types there was something about following your conscience which resonates with me however, when I think back to the times that made me go 'oh yeah that's very me!' They were usually in a crisis or stressful situation (to be honest when I'm stressed I'm either super shut down and practical or very emotionally reactive and likely to go 'I just don't care anymore!' And do nothing and dance to upbeat music however in a crisis where others a dependent on me, I perform very well and always pull through). So there are elements of both but I'd say most of the time and most naturally, ISFP


You missed ESFP. Any input?

ESTJ: Te Si Ne Fi
ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te
ESFP: Se Fi Te Ni

You say you act like ESTJ in stress. When we get stressed we have to depend on underdeveloped tertiary or inferior functions because "stressing situation" means a situation where our dominant and auxiliary fail to do their usual job. 
ESTJ dominant function is Te. Which is inferior of ISFP and tertiary of ESFP. 
How huge stress has to be to get you into ESTJ mode? How efficient are you in that state? Do you struggle but succeed (tertiary use) or it feels like a complete disaster no matter how hard you try?(inferior use) 
Also: ESFPs are more interested in reality than ISFPs. (Se-Fi vs Fi-Se difference)


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kiriae said:


> You missed ESFP. Any input?
> 
> ESTJ: Te Si Ne Fi
> ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te
> ...


Upon reading the celebrity types bit I agree with ESFP, especially the things like being an open book, putting your foot in your mouth (although I don't do this too often but when I do it happens in spectacular fashion), being unafraid of flaunting being sexy and there seems to be a trend of being flirty which is very me however when I read the functions part, the whole 'skydiving, fast driving!' thing wasn't as me as the isfp description or even the celbrity types ESFP description which was what drew me to ISFP.

The situation I'm thinking of where I'm most ESTJ-ish was a pretty damn stressful (actually it was the secrecy of the situation as opposed to the drama, which I thrived on) and I am VERY efficient, confident, pragmatic and strong however whilst it feels great on the surface I can't shake this feeling underneath that it's not completely true to me (normally, I'd be slightly more questioning, take longer to make a decision whereas here I just go with my gut feeling and luckily it all worked out).


----------



## Kiriae (Oct 2, 2015)

KillinIt said:


> the whole 'skydiving, fast driving!' thing


I wouldn't pay much attention to this. It's just a stereotype, true for some Se-Ti guys but rarely true for Se-Fi woman. The description is copy paste from there: How Se Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction and is too generic to be reliable.

Check out: 
ISFP vs. ESFP | Prelude Character Analysis
http://whats-my-mbti.tumblr.com/post/120210355506/can-you-explain-the-difference-between-an-esfp-and
Day 10 :: ISFP the Composer & ESFP the Performer â€” Redeeming the Table
I went on the isfp & esfp tags also the functions... - MBTI Notes


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kiriae said:


> I wouldn't pay much attention to this. It's just a stereotype, true for some Se-Ti guys but rarely true for Se-Fi woman. The description is copy paste from there: How Se Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction and is too generic to be reliable.
> 
> Check out:
> ISFP vs. ESFP | Prelude Character Analysis
> ...


" ISFPs tend to go with the flow but they have a stronger need to seek out personally meaningful experiences and find a sense of purpose, especially when it comes to helping others/society. Without healthy Se-Ni balance, they will not have long term direction and merely flit from one experience to another trying to “find themselves”. ESFPs often suffer from uncertainty/indecision and have difficulty defining their own personal set of moral values. They have a stronger need to be competent, effective, and achievement oriented. But, without proper Fi-Te balance, they will not be able to produce good or lasting results, and then suffer unbearable feelings of inadequacy or insecurity."

The flitting from experience, doing random things, trying to find that thing that resonates with me is something I've been doing for years and is 100% me although like the ESFP, I don't really know what my internal moral values are.

"Their ability to get lost in their work is what allows them to create such masterpieces. ISFPs are the kindest of all types; as well as, having an extreme sensitivity to others sufferings. They are moved by young children or even animals, through their sensitive spirits. It could be said that through their sensitive spirits they communicate this suffering & sensitivity through their creative outlet. Keirsey states, "Composers have an instictive longing for the pastoral, the bucolic, the out-of-doors, the wild, and nature seems to welcome them," which makes me think of Bob Ross."

^This. 

"When seeking a career, ESFPs need to work with people; whether, this be on the stage as an actual performer or retail sales. They should avoid solitary jobs (i.e. research, avoid science & engineering) and gravitate towards communcation & business. "

^not me and makes me further doubt ESFP.

So I think ISFP!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Which function is harder for you to use? Te or Ni?


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Which function is harder for you to use? Te or Ni?


Ni reminds me of English Lit when you have to find deeper meaning to what the author has written and I always thought it was a load of rubbish. However, I was damn good at spouting rubbish :L Day to day it's definitely more comfortable for me to use Te , Ni is the function I think of as being 'quirky' and I can think of times when I have been really quite down and have used Ni in an interpretation of signs kind of way (I'm reading the definition on Keys2Cognition and there is a line about interpreting dreams and I remember a time when I did just that). Which do I go for? Ni is what I can do but don't like to do, Te is what I like (e.g. my english essays will be borderline taking the mickey but I'd get the highest marks however logical subjects are harder for me)

Edit: I was going to completely change this however I'll leave it for you to read, but I've just realised that my Ni interpretation is actually more Ne. I don't get Ni....so Ni is the answer to your original question! I don't understand it


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

ESFP's=Se, Fi, Te, Ni. Their weakest function is Ni. ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te. So you are closer to being ESFP than ISFP.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> ESFP's=Se, Fi, Te, Ni. Their weakest function is Ni. ISFP= Fi, Se, Ni, Te. So you are closer to being ESFP than ISFP.


However, I think Fi is more prominent than Se (or at least I'm definitely Fi over Fe whereas for me it was harder to discern Se over Si)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How strong are you're personal values? Does all hell break lose if someone violates a value of yours? Who can you relate better to? Hermione Granger or Harry Potter?


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> How strong are you're personal values? Does all hell break lose if someone violates a value of yours? Who can you relate better to? Hermione Granger or Harry Potter?


My personal values aren't that strong (at least I couldn't define them if you asked me) and I can only think of 2 occasions when something's affected me so much for all hell to break loose (one time a friend was in trouble and another time was actually probably an accident however made me look like a bully which I wasn't gonna have people think so I responded in the non-bullying was of shouting and getting slightly aggressive ). And I relate better to Harry


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> My personal values aren't that strong (at least I couldn't define them if you asked me) and I can only think of 2 occasions when something's affected me so much for all hell to break loose (one time a friend was in trouble and another time was actually probably an accident however made me look like a bully which I wasn't gonna have people think so I responded in the non-bullying was of shouting and getting slightly aggressive ). And I relate better to Harry


Ok. So from my point of view it looks like Fi is not you're dominant function. If Fi was your dominant function you would be able to tell me "My value is this...and this...and my values will probably never change." You relate better to Harry a ISXP, whereas I relate better to Hermione a XSTJ. 

So can you explain in more detail what about the ESFP description doesn't fit with you? And why you relate to Harry better? Is it because he loves adventures and is spontaneous whereas Hermione is more about following the rules and very factual?


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok. So from my point of view it looks like Fi is not you're dominant function. If Fi was your dominant function you would be able to tell me "My value is this...and this...and my values will probably never change." You relate better to Harry a ISXP, whereas I relate better to Hermione a XSTJ.
> 
> So can you explain in more detail what about the ESFP description doesn't fit with you? And why you relate to Harry better? Is it because he loves adventures and is spontaneous whereas Hermione is more about following the rules and very factual?


Things in ESFP descriptions like 'you have a reserved side but only those close to you see it' when in fact I'm almost the opposite. You don't need to be close to me to see my loud side but i may initially come across as quiet and do have a tendency to zone out if there's not something really exciting or funny or dramatic happening.
I relate better to Harry because of his spontaneity and love of adventure. Hermione is way to organised, rule following and prepared to match me. Interestingly though as I kid I would've said I was more Hermione because I was a complete suck up but since I've gotten older I became a lot more confident in myself and will do what I want (rarely swayed by others, and for example if I don't like the way a teacher is teaching, I will teach myself my way).


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You want to type yourself based on your natural self. You still seem like an ESFP to me. You could ask others around you what they think. 



> Things in ESFP descriptions like 'you have a reserved side but only those close to you see it' when in fact I'm almost the opposite. You don't need to be close to me to see my loud side but i may initially come across as quiet and do have a tendency to zone out if there's not something really exciting or funny or dramatic happening.


That's just a tiny bit of the ESFP description.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> You want to type yourself based on your natural self. You still seem like an ESFP to me.


Thanks for all the help you've given me  just finally to summarise: what made you settle on ESFP?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You're welcome  ESFP is just a guess based on the info provided. Only you know yourself best. You’re thinking is linear which rules out dominant Ti and Ne types. You seem to use Fi over Fe. You seem to be a sensor, mainly Se. You seem to be a Perceiver. Your Fi is not strong enough to be dominant. You seem to use Te over Ti. You related better to Harry Potter- ISFP or ISTP over Hermione Granger-either ESTJ or ISTJ.


----------

